# 2012 Rocks!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw 2012 Last night, OMG so Awesome! I suggest you go to the bathroom prior to the movie, because there is never a dull moment in the movie! Whole thing was very cool, and must buy in Blu-Ray when it comes out, My suggestion to you is check it out  My particular favorite part is the Very Expensive HOT rides flying out the back end of the plane


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Your favorite part is when cars are getting destoyed? What kinds, rolls royces, lamborghinis?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

there like really cool(expensive) cars like lamborghinis and ferhari etc....


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i watched it when it came out its awsome


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ferhari? lolol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Blue Cray said:


> Your favorite part is when cars are getting destoyed? What kinds, rolls royces, lamborghinis?



More like the stunt that was involved  Quick thinking it was though!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is this like "The Day After Tomorrow" where all the cool destruction takes only 10 mins of screen time, leaving us with a movieload of boring plot in the aftermath?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No, whole thing is end of world thing, only very end maybe 10mins worth of aftermath stuff.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I was late to it so I decided to go watch Men who stare at Goats. I wish I wasn't late if you get what I mean.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL I kinda wanna see that one as well, but not sure if it's movie theatre worth to see


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> I was late to it so I decided to go watch Men who stare at Goats. I wish I wasn't late if you get what I mean.


Haha, was it really that bad?


----------

